# cqp33's Bug out Bag



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

*Food*: Energy bars, fishing gear and of course I can hunt/forage

*Drink*: 3 liter camelbak, 1 quart canteen, water purification tablets (x100)










*First Aid*: liquid bandage, small & large compression bandages, butterfly strips, antifungal cream, peroxide, quikclot

*Tools*: hatchet, survival knife, fire starting (4 ways), 550 cord, small line (synthetic nylon 1/4\")

*Maps and Travel Information*: compass and topo map

*Clothing*: flight suit type coveralls, base layer 2 thermal bottoms, base layer 1 tops, multicam t-shirts, 4 pairs of extra socks(1 in a small pelican case with underwear too to ensure they stay dry)

*Communication*: none

*Lighting*: 70 lumen headlamp with 4 LED\'s and various power settings with blue light capability (takes 3 AAA, have 12 in my pack in a pelican case)
Shelter Eureka Zeus 2 tent










FIRST THING I WANT TO SAY ABOUT YOUR BUG OUT BAG! - load it and go on a 5 mile hike carrying it, I would bet a lot of you will re-evaluate how much you have in it! This is also the best way to learn to pack and wear your BOB, I have done this a couple of times and will continue to do it as well, I learn something new each time I carry my pack!










My bag is a 5.11 tactical, rush 72 in multicam. Bag is kind of heavy empty but it is built to last for sure! I liked the bag because it has a hard frame against my back and lots and lots of molle attachment points for added capabilities with pouches. I have several Pelican micro cases 1020, 1040 and 1060. I use these Micro Pelican cases to put stuff in that I want to keep dry (first aid gear, gadgets such as phone, ipod, camera, socks, underwear, food items that aren\'t water proof). I am at the point where any more pelican cases will make the bag hard to pack easily(too many rectangles, LOL)!

I also don\'t keep much food in the bag, that is something I keep at the ready, near by but try to keep it rotating too!

My tent is not in the bag yet either, it takes up the additional room in my bag and adds 4 pounds to my pack. I do have a \"Jungle bag\" sleeping bag but I will not be traveling through colder climates so that is not a concern, also helps me to keep the weight down. All of this weighs in at around 40 pounds when carrying a full 3 liter camelbak and a one quart canteen. I will be adding more to this pack and have carried it for over 5 miles on a hiking trip that ascended up to 3000 feet from 800 feet and back down, just to see how bad it was! On a marked trail I wouldn\'t want to carry it any further, that was in muddy conditions and at some times using rope assisting me up the muddy slopes! On flat terrain I could do 10 miles a day and sustain that.

Looking at adding a fishing kit to my pack, I seen a small little telescoping rod/reel combo for 25 bucks that has a hard shell plastic case with little compartments for tackle. That would add another way to get some food (fish). I also have some of the yo-yo\'s for the \"lazy man\" fishing that I am going to put into my pack, yup probably in another micro pelican case!










Input and opinions are highly and greatly encouraged.


----------

